# Der Hauptmann: Unsere Heimkino-Empfehlung



## ChrisGa (7. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hauptmann: Unsere Heimkino-Empfehlung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Der Hauptmann: Unsere Heimkino-Empfehlung*


----------



## Wizard99 (7. September 2018)

Sehr guter Film, der an die Nieren geht. Absolut sehenswert und eigentlich ein Schlag in die Magengrube derer, die fähig sind nachzudenken, ist der Abspann.


----------



## HanFred (7. September 2018)

Kleine Korrektur: scharrt -> schart


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (7. September 2018)

Klasse Film, sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Svatlas (8. September 2018)

Ich habe noch nie von dem Film gehört. Hoffentlich kommen noch mehr so Empfehlungen!


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (8. September 2018)

Den hatte ich im Kino gesehen. Zum Glück gibt es noch einen deutschen Film neben Til Schweiger und Matthias Schweighöfer.
Auch Deutschland hat noch immer eine Arthouse- Studio- / Programmkinoszene zu bieten.


----------



## stevem (8. September 2018)

Hab den Film vor kurzen gesehen, fand den jetzt aber nicht so gut.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (8. September 2018)

Nun, ich fand den Film nicht schlecht. Allerdings  lies die Vorschau auf eine poentiertere Handlung hoffen und ich empfinde es als etwas problematisch, dass Bezug auf eine reale Begebenheit genommen wird (was ja eine gewisse Authentizität suggeriert), aber andererseits mit künstlerischer Freiheit einiges dazu gedichtet und übertrieben wurde.


----------

